# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الأجنبية الجنائية  Foreign Criminal Laws >  Unlawful Investors Cannot Depend On Bilateral Treaties In A Dispute

## هيثم الفقى

[align=left] 
Article by Gerold Zeiler and Katarina Hruskovicova Many bilateral investment treaties (BITs) contain provisions under which investments have to be made in accordance with the host state's laws. A violation of domestic law bears the imminent danger that the investor will lose the protection of the BIT. Gerold Zeiler and Katarina Hruskovicova of Schoenherr address the scant jurisprudence on th...
[/align]

----------

